# No med for Neutering



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

I had Bacchus neutered today and the poor guy refuses to lie down and relax. It's 2 am and he is still standing up and/or sitting. He was neutered at a clinic as it was more afordable than the $700+ I was quoted by my own vet, so it was a no nonsense clinic. This is my first male that I have ever had neutered and don't know what to expect. He is whimpering a bit and I have no pain meds nor were I given any. I was told I did not need them but I am now thinking otherwise since I am up at 2 am with Bacchus not having lied down since I picked him up from the clinic. He has been standing up now for 12 hrs. straight.

I have read other posters who indicated they were given meds. I cannot see how he would NOT need them. Obviously he is uncomfortable.

Is it the norm for a vet *not* to give pain meds after a neuter? I think I am just going to call my vet and ask him for some pain. I cannot bear to see him so upset and uncomfortable. Neither one of us is getting any rest at the moment.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank is the only one I've had neutered that I did give pain meds too, and that was because I thought it might help keep him from licking his sutures, not because he actted like he was in pain, 
I've had several dogs neutered without giving them pain meds afterwards the vet usually would give mine a shot to help with pain for awhile.
I'm not an expert, but I've never had a dog act like he was in pain and not want to lay down afterwards. 
My vet has a check list for when you have a dog neutered and the pain pills for afterward are an option for you to choose.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Josh was a cryptorchid neuter so he had an abdominal incision too. They gave us metacam to use for a few days, it really helped him.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I had Jazz neutered at the vet and we were given meds for the first day. Nothing required beyond that.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Have another question about the neutering. Is it usual to receive some type of antibiotics to prevent any infection? I am trying to look at Bacchus' incision site but it's difficult because the poor guy has not had all four paws down that often. I took a peek underneath him and the base of his penis, from top to the end, the skin around it is *really red* don't know if it's just dried blood, it may also be bruising??? I am thinking it's more like bruising though. Obviously with any surgery that is evasive there is going to be some bruising around the common area, at least I would imagine. Also his scrotum sac is *really swollen*. It's like the size of a small mango. It's warm to the touch and can fill my entire palm up. Obviously I don't want to handle him too much. Is all of this normal? Like I mentioned this is my first male ever getting neutered and everyone kept telling me it's no big deal, he will be back to himself the day after. Well it's the day after and he will not rest and is constantly pacing around. He has not even barked in front of the picture window this morning which is NOT like him. No whining though but that does not mean he is not uncomfortble.

*Any reassurance would be truly appreciated as I am really beginning to think that I should have just left him how God intended him to be....*

Aaaah he is finally resting.....that makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

With Indigo, my last dog and going back about 12ish years my vet never gave any antibiotics. They said they would only if it starteted showing signs of infection and to call them if it showed any signs of redness or swelling. Now i cant speak for what it would look like durining first 24 hours as they kept him overnight. Hopefully somebody can answer that or maybe give the clinic a call im sure they wouldnt charge you to have a quick look at it, even if its just gives you some piece of mind.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

I called the clinic and left a message. I am beginning to think I should bring him to my regular vet even though I am beginning to dislike them as it's evident that they are all about money. Especially after the comment that was made to me this morning indicating that I should take him back to the clinic *so I would not incur any other expenses*....Hey, just because I did not want to spend $700 on a neuter and another $800 on an echo/cardiogram does not mean I cannot afford an office visit and some meds for my GS (a little off-handed comment). While I do understand because in the end it's a business but sometimes I think these vets forget why they became stewards of animals in the first place....


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you are refering to the coment i made, im sorry. I never meant for it to sound like it was about money, or to be offensive. I was just trying to say when i had my last guy neutered they never gave me any antibiotics (it was a only if necessary thing) . I guess i just think about my vet and they always tell me to stop by if i have any concerns or questions and i have only ever done it once but they never charged me for it. I hope your little guy feels better


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

High5 said:


> If you are refering to the coment i made, im sorry.


Oh God no, I was referring to my usual veterinarian who is turning out to be a completel idiot. He told me to go back to the clinic so "I wouldn't have to incur any extra expenses". I take exception to that. I am sorry that I cannot afford $2000.00 in medical expenses for my GS and had to do what was best for our entire family. Just because I did not want to have him neutered at my regular vet they are deciding what I can afford and cannot. I do not think a $65 office visit with some med is going to break me.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Just to understand, when you brought your GSD home from surgery, he never attempted to lay down? Did he have surgery the same day? 

I would be most concerned if my boy didn't lay down. Even in a fit of pain, they should attempt to lay down, even if it was to lick the surgery site. 

Sounds like your boy is in a lot of stress, I would take him to the vet ASAP!


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Lilie said:


> Just to understand, when you brought your GSD home from surgery, he never attempted to lay down? Did he have surgery the same day?
> 
> I would be most concerned if my boy didn't lay down. Even in a fit of pain, they should attempt to lay down, even if it was to lick the surgery site.
> 
> Sounds like your boy is in a lot of stress, I would take him to the vet ASAP!


That is correct. We arrived home at 3 pm where I put him in our bedroom (where his bed is) checked on him 30 minutes after and was still standing up. In the same place where he walked into. That evening I gave him a bit of water throughout the evening (he never vomited) and offered some food. He took bits and pieces of it but nothing significant. I was exhaused from the stress of his surgerey (since it was not done at our vet but at a SPCA clinic) no overnight stay (which keeps the costs low) and attempted to sleep around 9:30 pm. He was in our room all evening standing and pacing around from the side of my bed to his bed for several hours. I even got on the floor with him to try and relax him a bit. All he did was lean on me wanting me to pet him. He started whining a bit around midnight, so I thought he had to go out since he had not relieved himself since he arrived home. No such luck. I stayed awake until I saw he was resting comfortably so I made this post around that time. Went back to bed and finally saw that he was sleeping on his bed. So I can only estimate that he finally went down around 2 AM (11 hours after arriving home) and slept until my baby woke us up around 7:30 am. There I tried to keep him still but he followed me into my son's nursery. It's now 10:44 am and he has yet to have a solid rest only laying down may 15-20 minutes since waking up. He is wanting to be by my side which is usually not the case.

He is also seeping a bit of blood when I had the chance to check while he was resting. It's not dripping but there is some leakage of blood at the incision site.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I really think you should get him back to the vet. Everything you've described does not sound normal. 
I think was bothers me, besides the seeping blood, is the swollen scrotum.
I'm no expert, but that doesn't sound good to me. 
I had Gunner neutered and I was lucky that he had no complications. The incision was dry, there was no swelling and aside from a small bit of bruising, there was nothing like what you're describing.
To be safe, I would really get him to the vet.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> I really think you should get him back to the vet. Everything you've described does not sound normal.
> I think was bothers me, besides the seeping blood, is the swollen scrotum.
> I'm no expert, but that doesn't sound good to me.
> I had Gunner neutered and I was lucky that he had no complications. The incision was dry, there was no swelling and aside from a small bit of bruising, there was nothing like what you're describing.
> To be safe, I would really get him to the vet.


I second this. I didn't experience any of the things you're describing either. I don't know anyone who would prefer to stand after surgery so that is concerning to me along with the other things you described.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> I second this. I didn't experience any of the things you're describing either. I don't know anyone who would prefer to stand after surgery so that is concerning to me along with the other things you described.


Oh yeah, the standing, forgot that. That in itself is most unusual. I couldn't have made Gunner stand when he came home if I tried. He konked out the rest of the day/night. Not wanting to lay down is a real concern for me as well.
I know the anesthesia makes them loopy and feel weird, but you'd think they would rather lay down, not stand.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

That is my thinking exactly whether I think my vet is an crass idiot or not he is just not acting normal. I would rather have peace of mind than wonder what is going on. On my way... hopefully they will take me ASAP.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I've had several dogs spayed/neutered, none came home with pain meds, antibiotics or even a cone and they all acted like nothing happened, what you're describing doesn't sound normal. I'd take him back. I hope everything is OK

Sidenote: Vets are a business. Don't let them guilt you about any of your decisions. You could also hold the vet morally responsible that if _they_ really cared about your dog as they imply you didn't, they may have charged you less than $2,000 for a neuter.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Go to the vet ASAP

red+swollen+hot+seeping = a pretty big infection 

I think you're right about your vet being all about money (unless you're in CA). Josh's complete neuter, cryptorchid and all cost me $450.


----------



## mmahal408 (Jul 19, 2011)

I posted a forum the other day regarding my 5 year old Kobe being neutered. Its been 48 hours since surgery and similar to your dog his scrotum is extremely swollen black and red. I called the vet and they said this was normal being that the incision was made there, they told me if it still continues to swell after 5 days give them a call. Kobe's attitude seems normal, he's doing everything he normally does as far as behavior is concerned. I've been trying to keep his activities limited as he is recovering for at least a week. The vet also said to make sure he doesn't lick the area, we make him stop when we see him during the day but I'm sure he gets to it at night time when we are sleep. I hope your dog as well as mine recover fast, it looks painful just looking at him...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Most dogs do not get antibiotics or pain meds after a neuter. Most don't need it.

Some do, just ask your vet about it. The swelling and bruising sounds normal though.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

He just had his balls cut off, and wasn't given any meds for it. No wonder he's in discomfort - wouldn't you be? (By which I don't mean the psychological discomfort from this specific surgery, I mean any surgery in general.) I'd be calling up my vet and demanding something for the pain. No reason your dog should have to suffer more than necessary.

The swelling/bruising/light seepage does not sound terribly abnormal to me. Jake went through the same thing. It's what happens when you get it done by a vet who cuts corners - that's why he was able to offer it so cheaply. Jake was castrated for $90, IIRC. He was a very, very, VERY miserable dog for a few days.

Are you in Canada? I've had a few people tell me what it cost to have their dog castrated at a vet's office and it was equally outrageous.

Not laying down, however, concerns me greatly. All Jake wanted to do for the first 24 hours was lay down and sleep, whine, and whimper.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Draugr said:


> Are you in Canada? I've had a few people tell me what it cost to have their dog castrated at a vet's office and it was equally outrageous.


No, I am in Westchester County, NY that is why it's so flipping expensive to get a adult dog neutered around here. $700 - $800.

I just got back from the vet's office and she was very accommadating. She took a look at his gums and said he is fine for there is no bleeding out. She did say that his sac is extremely swollen and gave me some pain meds (Tramadol) 2-3 tablets (500 mg) per day. She indicated that he is extremely nervous and stressed from his surgery and is uncomfortable hence him not sitting or laying down. She told me that if his comfort level does not get better by tomorrow we will have to bring him back in, sedate him once again and drain his sac...ohhhh.. 

Sidebar: While coming back from the vet my son vomited in the car and was choking so needless to say I had to stop in the middle of an intersection (it was not busy at the time) put my hazards light on to attend to my son. A P.O. stopped behind me and said, "you do know you're stopped in the middle of an intersection".. No, really I did not know that. Another idiot. Ummm, yes officer but my son's life is more important than obeying the law at this moment... he was choking.. then of couse Bacchus started up with the officer..never a dull moment.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Geez, what a day! Glad you got some pain meds. Hopefully that relieves some pain and stress for the poor guy


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Glad to hear you got some pain meds! He needs them!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh also experienced the swelling, so the vet had me walk him more and do hydrotherapy- which amounted to me putting my thumb over the garden hose to make a gentle pressure and spray the swollen area for 20 mins twice a day. I know, seems like forever. She said at least 10 mins would do so some days I did it more often. Worked great!


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

*Update on Bacchus*



mmahal408 said:


> I posted a forum the other day regarding my 5 year old Kobe being neutered. Its been 48 hours since surgery and similar to your dog his scrotum is extremely swollen black and red. I called the vet and they said this was normal being that the incision was made there, they told me if it still continues to swell after 5 days give them a call


How is your boy doing? Is his scrotum still swollen or did it go down? How long did it take to subside because your boy had his surgery before mine so you're my benchmark. 

I had to go back tot he vet yesterday where she checked him and did agree that his sac was extremely swollen. She checked his gums so he is not bleeding out. I received pain meds for Tramadol and for the first time ever --- on his own at 9 pm he actually got up from our tiki room walked into our bedroom and layed down on his bed and slept from 9 pm to 9 am this morning without getting up. He usually waits for us to go to bed then follows us in. He did what he should have done the first night. The vet said if he had rested the first night it probably would not have gotten so swollen. I was so happy he made it out that I forgot to ask for pain meds and feel responsible. But she should had also indicated that pain meds are an option as well. Unfortunately due to my lack of experience with neutering I did not know and Bacchus has suffered because of it. She said that him be so extremely nervous with an excelerated HB it did not help and exasperated his symptons.

The vet said yesterday if his comfort level did not improve (meaning the pacing and him not resting) that we would have to bring him in today and she would have to put him down again and drain his sac. She called this morning to check up on him and right now there is no need for it as he did get the rest he needed. I am giving him Tramadol twice a day (3 pills) to make sure he gets the rest he needs. She did tell me that the she is concerned about tissue damage and will call Monday to determine if we should remove his entire sac all togehter.. Sorry to the gentleman who are reading this. My dad said he has pain just looking at Bacchus..something a woman just cannot comprehend...

She wanted me to put warm compressses on him but Bacchus is *NOT having it. *He will let me touch him to check on the temp and look at his sutures (whether warm or cold) but put *up a lot of resistance* when I tried to put a compress on it. Protesting. So I just let him be.

He is getting use to his cone but is very jumpy in it. I can only surmise that he cannot see very well since his eyesight on the left and right is compromised by the cone. He is still very swollen but it has not gotten bigger so that is a good sign.

All in all I a very happy with the vet from the SPCA. She is so compassionate and has a lot of empathy. She gave me her email in case I need to contact her over the weekend and is calling me on Monday. That is more than what our regular vet has ever done!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Something that might work for the compresses - peanut butter on the frig for him to lick off while you are doing it, or tossing a good treat in teeny pieces all over the floor for him to eat. 

I am glad that he is resting and she is so helpful.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm glad he seems to be doing better. Have you considered finding yourself a new vet? I know what it's like not having a vet you like and finding a new one was the best thing I ever did! I now am at a new clinic and actually have two vets that I really like and will go to either one.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

fuzzybunny said:


> Have you considered finding yourself a new vet?


In the works now. It is just so hard finding new ones around here as it's more about the business now than the animal's welfare. They seem to have lost their way. Instead of being stewards of an animal's well-being and health they are stewards of business... I understand it's a business and the supplies are expensive but there is such a thing of compassion and empathy especially when you have been a client for over 15+ years...it goes a long way.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad he's on the mend. I can't believe the cost of neutering there!! My vet charged $178 including two days of pain meds if he needed them. There are 3 vets at the clinic and like fuzzybunny, I'm confident with all of them.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Would he lay on an ice pack? I have a HUGE one for my back. Maybe if you could get him to lay on one like that, it might help.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you for theall your ideas but I think I am just going to let him be for now. The swelling seems to be going down although not significant but there is improvement.

I hope there will be no need to remove his sac. We will have to see how well he does in the next couple of days.

Keep cool everyone....It's like a desert here in NY.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I saw a video of a neuter once. It was a 10 minute procedure. I realize that there is anesthesia and other expenses, but the way vets push spay/neuter, it seem like a money making racket to me. 

I only had one regular neuter of a male. He was 7 years old and everything went fine. Though, it's sometimes hard to tell if these herding dogs are in discomfort until it becomes serious. 

I hope your boy is feeling better soon!


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

BlackPuppy said:


> I saw a video of a neuter once. It was a 10 minute procedure. I realize that there is anesthesia and other expenses, but the way vets push spay/neuter, it seem like a money making racket to me. !


I agree. That is why he is pissed at me. Instead of me forking over $700+ to get him neutered at his place I opted not to....now if I did have our regular vet neuter him would I have had this problem. Don't know? There was no way to forsee this happening.

Most vets around here do not even keep them overnight anymore because it's such a simple procedure but yet they still want the $700+ to perform it.....While where I went SPCA the doctor who performed the surgery had just the same amount of experience of my other vet. It's just that she is at clinic and not a "animal hospital" with all the bells and whistles and over-the-top examining rooms with flat screen computers on the walls (in every examining roomm) where you can input your dog's aliment and receive a summary of it with a print out....


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought the $550 I paid was expensive but quoting you $700+ is just insane! I was going to drive to a clinic in the States to have it done because it was only 2 hours away but I finally found a vet that I really liked and seemed to really care about Jazz that I paid the cash and did it locally.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheyenne was just spayed yesterday at the vet, and it cost $270! And that is a much more complex and invasive surgery! You really need to find a vet that cares more about the pets than just being an obscenely expensive racket!! They truly are out there! I moved from my old neighborhood 10 years ago, and switched to a local vet. Their prices were more than triple that of my old vet and they rushed us in and out...never really took the time to listen or care! So, I actually travel the 25 minutes to go to my old vet...because they are more reasonably priced, really care, know my pets and are truly wonderful!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

i recently had to switch vets and was lucky enought to find that owns his own clinic. He is not part of a "group". Prices are much more reasonable. If you can, try to find one that is on his or her own and does not have to answer to a corporation. I was lucky enough to have a friend who recommended my new vet. Ask around and you can also check sometimes check the internet for ratings from customers. The prices you mentioned are ridiculous. Westchester County does tend to be expensive, lived there for awhile years ago. Hope your dog is doing better.


----------



## mmahal408 (Jul 19, 2011)

yvonneglen said:


> How is your boy doing? Is his scrotum still swollen or did it go down? How long did it take to subside because your boy had his surgery before mine so you're my benchmark.
> 
> 
> Sorry about the delay. Kobe is still extremely swollen black/red. It seemed as if his sack had gone down a tad today at day 3, but I cannot say for sure. His behavior is the same as before he got neutered he wants to play, but obviously we cannot. Initially it seemed like he was not eating right, but he just wanted to exercise. Again I have to limit that because of the neutering but he just doesn't touch his food if I don't take him in the yard for a couple of minutes, unfortunately I think that's part of the reason he's still extremely black/red. Along with I'm sure he's licking his stitches at night time. The vet said I could call her at day 5 (Sunday) if I don't see improvement, so hopefully it shrinks by then. I totally understand your concern for seeing your dog in pain, I felt the same exact way when he came home from surgery, not to mention just visualizing how swollen his scrotum is. The only thing that has kept me from taking him in is his behavior, he seems to be his normal self. However, if I dont see obvious improvement by Sunday I will surely be calling the vet back. The meds we were given are done so I'm just waiting. I'm glad you found a helpful vet, please keep me updated on Bacchus.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Neutering is normally a pretty simple fast surgery(both testicles down in scrotum before surgery). In the 20+ years of working with a vet,and helping and seeing hundrends and hundreds of neutering, I am so surprised when I read of the dogs having such problems afterwards. I can't even count on one hand dogs that have come back with swollen scrotums or fluid filled ones. Usually by the afternoon the dog is picked up after morning surgery, we have to hold them back from running to greet mom and on next day call backs, 99% have no issues except trying to keep them a bit calm. Some folks opt for pain meds, some dont's but because its such a relatively easy surgery, most males don't have issues. Licking is the biggest cause of swelling and of course its best they do not lick at all.
I just had my 2yr old 126 lb Berner neutered and he had zero problems. He had huge testicles so I anticipated some swelling, etc but there was none at all. 
My vets make a very tiny incision right in front of the scrotum and the testicles are slowly "popped" out of the incision one at a time, then tied off. I have never seen an incision bigger than 2" and that is on mature males with huge testicles. Sewed up and the surgery is over. I think some clinics have to run them through so fast that they are not as careful to do everything slowly to prevent tissue damage and swelling, just get it done fast.
I hear alot of talk of actually cutting into the scrotum, much like gelding a horse and I imagine its faster but more tissue damage.
Wow guys, I am amazed at the prices. Yea we are in nowhere Wyoming, but our highest charge for a neutering is $118, which is for the huge dogs and that is everything but pain meds. Course our highest spays are $140.We also do not routinely send home antibiotics either.
Hope your dog is feeling better.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

wyominggrandma said:


> Hope your dog is feeling better.


Thank you. He's ok I guess. He was whining early this morning around 3 am and I have been up ever since. His scrotum is still very swollen and he is still on pain meds. I just don't understand myself what the heck happened. Like I mentioned before none of my male GS were ever neutered so I did not know what to expect except everyone telling it's not a big deal which I figured the case.. Boy do I feel guilty for doing this to him. Now there is talk of tissue damage and possible removal of his scrotum if the swelling does not go down. It''s been four days and he still very swollen. The only good thing I can say is that at least it's not getting bigger, thank God.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't understand either - we neuter dogs of all ages in rescue - all sizes (mostly large breed) and lots of times they are done by a shelter vet and tossed on a transport of 12 hours the next day and they are completely fine. The easiest of course are the young dogs except they are ready to run by the end of the day! 

You could always get a second opinion.


----------



## mmahal408 (Jul 19, 2011)

I just got back from the vet. Being that Kobe is still extremely swollen at day 4, I just didn't see him getting significantly better in 24 hours (I wanted to wait 5 days before I jumped to any conclusions as Kobe's behavior seemed to be normal) Also the vet is closed on Sunday so if there was a cause for concern I didn't want it to get worse by waiting until Monday. Anyhow, we took him in and the vet said he was indeed really swollen. They gave him a shot for inflammation which they stated should help reduce the swelling, however they did state the swelling was normal in older and larger dogs, as bad as Kobe though maybe not. Kobe's 5 + years old, so maybe thats why. Anyhow I hope he has a speedy recovery as I wanted to get him some training as soon as he heals. As far as costs are concerned, the cost of neuter was $200, and 3 days of pain meds were $10. I was told the cost to neuter in the Dallas area is usually around $150-200, I called around and found it to be more in the $200-250 range in the local vicinity. It's crazy how price changes based on geographic location.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

mmahal408 said:


> 3 days of pain meds were $10.


I paid $30 for a bottle of tramadol (34 pills) and that was at the SPCA!

Well I hope Kobe is on the mend. Keep me posted. Bacchus is still very uncomfortable. I will say one thing if we to get another male GS I am not having him neutered. No way am I going through this again. But a male GS is not in our future anytime soon, only a female.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

yvonneglen said:


> I paid $30 for a bottle of tramadol (34 pills) and that was at the SPCA!
> 
> Well I hope Kobe is on the mend. Keep me posted. Bacchus is still very uncomfortable. I will say one thing if we to get another male GS I am not having him neutered. No way am I going through this again. But a male GS is not in our future anytime soon, only a female.


Just curious, why did you have him neutered? Obviously you are open to the idea of keeping a pet intact. Was he a shelter adoptee? Cryptorchid?


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

I am so furious with myself for doing this to him. I should have just listened to my instincts. Let them be how God intended them to be. My guy is in a lot of pain. I had to email the doctor this evening because the pain meds are no longer working and he has not slept or rested this this morning. I don't know how many pills I can give in a specific amount of time.

He is getting up from a laying position only after a couple of seconds. Paces around his bed then comes to my side of the bed and looks at me for some kind of wisdom, reassurance anything. I cannot soothe him. That flippin' cone is maing him even more nervous because he annot see too well with it on. His peripheral vision is compromised as well as his hearing which is making him very uneasy, stresssed and jumpy.

I am debating whether to take him to the 24 animal hospital. At this time I have no other recourse.


----------

